# Anyone use Rhonda Allison products?



## envymi (Apr 22, 2005)

I've been going to a new woman this month for my facials and stuff. The products she's been using on my face always smell soooo good and they are all natural and I love the way my face feels afterwards. I buckled in today and bought a little sample kit. Just wondering if anyone's had any experience with this line.


----------



## envymi (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, so I've been using RA products for a couple days now and I'm loving them. It's an all natural skincare line. I'm still trying to work out the best combo of products for my skin, but so far everything I've used I really like.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 25, 2005)

I haven't heard of it either, but it sounds interesting! Where do you buy this?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 25, 2005)

I haven't heard of this line either but sounds interesting.


----------



## envymi (Apr 25, 2005)

I got the products from the lady that's been doing my facials and microdermabrasion, but I checked out the Rhonda Allison site and you can email with info about your skin to get an analysis of what products you should try. There's also info on where you can buy the products. I think they're only available through skincare specialists and maybe some spas. Usually with natural skincare lines they either don't clean my skin well enough or they clog up my pores so I get little white heads. This stuff cleans really well and hasn't clogged my pores at all. She has different masks and enzymes and serums for different types of skin and problems. I had a serious microdermabrasion treatment last week that's got me peeling a bit so I've been trying out a few of the post peel products. She also has some for acne, sensitive skin, dry skin... I had a few pimples on my chin because of my period this week so I tried the Blemish Serum. My pimples were gone the next day, actually most of them were gone that night.


----------



## envymi (May 7, 2005)

Just wanted to update on this line...I've been using these products for a couple weeks now and I love them!!! I'm using the Pumpkin Cleanser and the grapeseed oil and also the drop of essence. I'm not sure if it's the drop of essence or the combo of everything or what, but I had some scars on my chin from when I was breaking out and they've faded fast!!! I do get facial treatments often, but even the lady that does my facials and micros is surprised how fast my face is improving to almost perfect





The Blemish Serum does wonders on pimples and I also use the Pumkin Enzyme and the Grapeseed Parfait Mask once a week and I love how my face feels afterwards! Definitely a line I would recommend to everyone!!!


----------



## K*O* (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* I've been going to a new woman this month for my facials and stuff. The products she's been using on my face always smell soooo good and they are all natural and I love the way my face feels afterwards. I buckled in today and bought a little sample kit. Just wondering if anyone's had any experience with this line. Hi Envymi....just popping in again to spill my guts...... Rhonda Allison??? I never heard of this brand before., then again... - I lead a sheltered life., lol/.Have you purchased anything from the line since getting your facials??? So you can do a maintenance @ home kinda thing....... I guess all new products, &amp; skin care stuff are popping up all over - that one can't keep on top of EVERYTHING all the time... but it is always good to know &amp; hear from people who try different things &amp; pass the word onto others..... Envy, if you don't mind me asking..... where do you reside??? North, South, East , or West ....lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Hi Envymi....just popping in again to spill my guts...... Rhonda Allison??? I never heard of this brand before., then again... - I lead a sheltered life., lol/.Have you purchased anything from the line since getting your facials??? So you can do a maintenance @ home kinda thing....... I guess all new products, &amp; skin care stuff are popping up all over - that one can't keep on top of EVERYTHING all the time... but it is always good to know &amp; hear from people who try different things &amp; pass the word onto others..... Envy, if you don't mind me asking..... where do you reside??? North, South, East , or West ....lol

I think she's in CA?


----------



## envymi (May 7, 2005)

I'm in CA, but these products are available all over. Her site lists some places you can get it or you can contact them to find a place near you. I bought a sample-size kit from my esthetician before and tried other products other than the ones I mentioned as well. I have since ordered from the site the full size products I liked best. There are different products for every skin concern and all the products I've tried have done exactly what they said they would plus some. I really like the drop of essence as a moisturizer, it's great if you do peels or dermabrasion or if you have spots or other areas you want to fade or that need to heal, it's even great for fine lines. The beta cleanser is nice too, just not what I want in a cleanser. The grapeseed gel(not the oil) has a tiny bit of a shimmer to it, so it's great for a natural dewy look underneath or without foundation.


----------



## Rhonda121 (Dec 26, 2013)

No i as well not used this before but some time back my friend has skin probleum so she watch some videos from youtube and get the treatment.. i have one of them videos, you can see............. thanks 

rhonda Allison


----------

